# Ride the tide



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Last night conditions looked bad with 20mph east winds and slack tide approaching. We decided to take gamble and see if the weatherman's prediction of calm winds after 10pm would come true. 
We tried a few spots and couldn't find any workable water. Then around 10:30 the winds laid and the tide began to push into the bay. 
We gigged 19 flounder, 5 black drum, and one sheepshead before calling it a night at 1am. We saw several nice flounder that didn't like the presence of the boat and swam away before we got to them. 
It was a good night and I was glad to see the weather do as predicted.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Switching winds and rain showers made for some dirty water gigging last night. We managed the two man limit before 1am, but it felt like a slow night. Average size around 17". 
This weekend may be a challenge if the weather doesn't act any better. Once this front pushes through the gigging should really heat up as the water clears up. 
All weekends have been booked through October and I still have plenty of weekday openings. 
Don't miss out on this year's fall flounder run!
Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------

